# bulb choices



## regalesse (Jan 28, 2011)

have guestions. i have a 20g tall with outer orbit 1040 with the feet attached to the tank putting the lights 3 inches above the surface and i have 3 inches of substrate in there. which bulbs should i use?

choices are 65 watt
2 10000k pc bulbs,
2 8800k pc bulbs
2 6700k pc bulbs
or a mix of any of these?

i have stocked in the tank, jungle vall, bacopa, elodea, ludwigia, java fern, pygmy chain sword, anubas x3 diff. species, crpyt x2 species and water wisteria.

what bulbs should i choose?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I would personally go with 8,800K. 10,000K is nice and crisp but it might wash your colors out a bit. 6,700K is fine but you might (or might not) think it is too warm.

I would go with 8,800K or use one 10,000K and one 6,700K as a second choice.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Any of those bulbs will be fine. I like to mix different bulbs for a more balanced light appearance, but that is mostly a personal preference item. All the bulbs you listed are ideal for planted aquariums.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with both 10k because it really brings out the color of certain plants. My ludwigia glows under mine.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would go with the 8800K or a mix of the 10,000 and 6700K


----------



## btimmer30 (Nov 23, 2008)

I also have a 20g tall, with cfl lighting. I have only 1 65 watt bulb. what bulb is best? i heard 6700k was best for plants, but the color is mostly green, and i thought plants used mostly red and blue spectrum.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

btimmer30 said:


> I also have a 20g tall, with cfl lighting. I have only 1 65 watt bulb. what bulb is best? i heard 6700k was best for plants, but the color is mostly green, and i thought plants used mostly red and blue spectrum.


Correct and correct again.
Especially the cheaper Asian light bulbs are overly green.


----------

